# Thoughts on how Google should handle 2013.



## Casen (Jul 14, 2011)

2013 should be the year of the Google hardware controlled, Motorola built Nexus 5.

It will have the current radios in the Nexus 4, plus LTE with every frequency used by all carriers available.

It will feature Voice Over LTE, and will run on Googles own data only cellular network. (Test run in the U.S., if successful and viable, hopefully branching out) Google Voice and other VOIP apps will handle phone calls.

The device will not have removable storage, but instead multiple size options that are actually viable. 16gb minimum up to 64gb.

The new software on the device will be coupled with the now 3300mah battery from Motorola.

Googles carrier will have different levels of data usage available starting at 3gb for $30 up to unlimited for $99 a month. The price increases $10 for every GB. Yes, tethering is included. Also, any data used from Google services (Music, Drive, Currents, Google Plus, etc) is not counted toward the total data usage.

Thoughts?

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------

